
Ask HN: Which is that site which gives learning path for learning algorithms - 4444
Few days ago I came across one site which gives a nice path and modules by modules progress of learning and practising algorithms. 
I forget the site name, do you have seen any products like this ?
======
ColinWright
What kinds of algorithms? What area: Science? Engineering? Math? Computing?
Machine Learning? Optimisation? Sorting? Artificial Intelligence?

A clue would help ... what do you remember?

~~~
4444
It was related to programming interview, computing only and there was a very
well structured path as well.

------
sidntrivedi
I found these two resources nice -

* [https://www.hackerearth.com/practice/codemonk/](https://www.hackerearth.com/practice/codemonk/)

* [https://www.codechef.com/certification/data-structures-and-a...](https://www.codechef.com/certification/data-structures-and-algorithms/prepare)

~~~
4444
Sorry not this one, I am aware about the above both, so the site I am finding
was just dedicated to data-structure and algorithms , thats it , there was
nothing much apart from that.

------
set92
Probably this one? [https://roadmap.sh/](https://roadmap.sh/) I have seen it
few times last year, so could be. Although I would say it lacks the part of
'practising algorithms'.

~~~
muzani
It doesn't seem to say algorithms. Am I missing something?

------
chishaku
Good list of resources here:

[https://github.com/tayllan/awesome-
algorithms](https://github.com/tayllan/awesome-algorithms)

------
konz
[https://metacademy.org/](https://metacademy.org/)

------
razwanizmi
Might be Exercism?

[https://exercism.io](https://exercism.io)

------
inetsee
Maybe this? [https://github.com/tayllan/awesome-
algorithms](https://github.com/tayllan/awesome-algorithms)

~~~
4444
Beautiful compilation :)

------
ydnaclementine
Not affiliated, just a user, but if you're looking for guided learning for
interview specific algos and problems, etc, I used interviewcake with great
success

------
CardenB
Hackerrank is probably what you are thinking of

~~~
scollet
Classical engineering? Architectural? Electrical? Et. al?

------
aleris149
[https://www.firecode.io/](https://www.firecode.io/)

------
httpsterio
Might be project Euler where you learn how to solve mathematical issues with
algorithms

------
sidcool
Coursera and Udacity have some excellent courses by the likes of Robert
Sedgewick.

------
hejja
this is a solid, structured course I recently took, but it is paid
[https://interviewespresso.com/p/python](https://interviewespresso.com/p/python)

~~~
4444
Hey thanks for this, its really good one , though paid, the one I am trying to
retrieve was free.

------
aynyc
Leetcode?

------
jatins
sounds very much like
[https://www.interviewbit.com](https://www.interviewbit.com)

~~~
j_z_reeves
This is what I had in mind as well. The difficulty ramps up quickly! I just
had to do a couple of these and felt confident enough to start applying to
jobs.

------
minusthebrandon
Brilliant.org?

------
person_of_color
following

